# African Dwarf Frog?



## xjumperloverx (Sep 29, 2009)

So I was at the mall today and saw these guys at Brookestone http://www.brookstone.com/gifts-by-price-under-50_Frog-O-Sphere-frogs.html?bkiid=subCategoryLandingPage_Gifts_Price_50_and_Under|C4CategoryProdList1FDT|8335617 and thought they were kind of cute and didn't know if one or a few would make friends with Blueberry? I found them on Petco's website too (it's closest to me) http://www.petco.com/product/101059/African-Dwarf-Frog.aspx

Right now Blueberry is in a 10 gallon tank by himself, it has a filter and heater and is consistently around 82 degrees. There's water conditioner and aquarium salt in the tank now because Blueberry's fins were getting really ratty looking for a bit and I was trying to help heal it. It has a lid too that is always on except when I'm cleaning the tank, but I'm not sure if the space around the heater is too big or if it's too deep and wouldn't be good for a frog(s). And if they are okay for betta's and my tank how many should I get? 

Here's a picture of my tank and my lid to show the heater space:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it really depends on the betta's personality whether or not he'll tolerate frogs or any other tankmates.


----------



## xjumperloverx (Sep 29, 2009)

So should I just leave him alone in his tank or try a few frogs for friends?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can try the frogs and if you have any problems you can remove the frogs.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I know very basic info about frogs...

It goes one frog per 1.5 gallons...give or take.
They need a good secure hood, because they will jump out of whatever holes possible.

I'm not sure about the temp, though...may be a little too hot. And I'm not sure if salt will affect them either.


----------



## 7103 (Oct 20, 2009)

If you have frogs, I would go light on the salt (if you use any at all); they are much more sensitive to salinity than bettas are. The frogs generally will not cause problems for the betta, but the betta may torment the frogs. For the most part, my betta and dwarf frog get along; though my betta can be a bit of a bully, the frog usually ignores him or flees (she has several hiding places; sometimes even I can't find her!). The only other thing I can think of is feeding. If I don't feed my frog carefully, the betta will eat all of her food; he is a better scavenger (dwarf frogs have very poor sight, and sometimes I think mine is a little slower than most). I personally hold food in a pair of tweezers and offer it to her (still looking for a better method); some have recommended using turkey basters or eye droppers to feed dwarf frogs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/african-dwarf-frog/ Here is info on ADF's.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

My betta did fine with an adf, but my frog died after many months from not getting enough food. They are difficult to feed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have read that it is helpful to use a turkey baster and put the food directly in front of the frog so he can get it. They rely on their sense of smell because their vision is poor. It will also help if the betta is removed while feeding the frog.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

or you could try shrimp


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ghost Shrimp are COOL! I love mine. And your tank looks like there are plenty of hidey spaces for them. And they're cheap. Mine were 33 cents each. Poor things.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love ghost shrimp as well. They're such little characters and fun to watch.


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 2 dwarf frogs (Louis and Molly, both male) living with one of my betta fish (David) in a 5gal tank. They get along fine - David doesn't bully them, but he seems quite interested in them. When the frogs are relaxed, they float near the surface and David often hangs out right next to them... so cute! As for the frogs, they rarely notice the fish - they really only notice each other during feeding time!

Feeding is a little tricky - David likes catching ALL of the bloodworms before they hit the bottom.. so I either float him while they eat or distract him with food. 

I love my frogs! They are adorable and so fun to watch.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had two of the ADF's in my 5 gal. but my betta ate all of their food. I switched them into a 2.5 gal. tank with another betta and could not control the ammonia levels.

It sounds like you have a great size tank to try a few of them in. I would feed the betta and while he's distracted, sink a few frog pellets. I didn't have an issue with the second tank as far as feeding because that betta wasn't such a hog.

Good luck.


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

lavallin said:


> Feeding is a little tricky - David likes catching ALL of the bloodworms before they hit the bottom.. so I either float him while they eat or distract him with food.


What does this mean to "float" the fish? Does it mean keeping him in a net while the frogs eat?

I still need to remove the betta and put him in a temp tank when feeding my frogs. I still need to find the best way to feed both of them without having to remove either or divide the tank.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I had the same problem feeding my cories, i was told to try to feed them an hour after dark...
I never tried it though, I ended up separating them.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

african dwarf frogs are normally good with bettas, but sometimes it depends on the fish. they will eat any type of sinkng fish food and most live foods. they like being in groups so u should probably get two or three


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Short answer: it depends on your betta's personality. Try it, see if it works, have a backup plan in case Blueberry decides he doesn't like company. That's what I had to do with Freedy.

Dwarf frogs most enjoy bloodworms and HBH frog and tadpole bites. I would hesitate to feed them fish food because of possible intestinal blockage and nutritional differences. They do tolerate the same temperatures as bettas, so that isn't an issue.

If you have any other questions, just ask.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

what exactly do you feed them because all my blood worms float... and they eat food off the ground so...?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Frozen bloodworms shouldn't float. They do love those.

I feed mostly HBH frog and tadpole bites. They learnt to eat them and enjoy it. >:l

I've heard of dwarf frogs being fed all kinds of things, though. when they're small, brine shrimp.... bigger ones people give them fish... not sure if you have to cook it first, so I wouldn't do that. But yeah. HBH is good.


----------

